# 25 lbs of cleaned rabbit



## hardcore

today was harvest day for a litter of my rabbits. .22 to the back of the head..no squealing 
we like to eat rabbit a couple times a month.


----------



## Medic33

that's way cool


----------



## Disturbed12404

Never had rabbit, looks tasty though


----------



## Slippy

Good job Hardcore. As easy as it is to skin a rabbit, its still hard work when you're skinning and cleaning that many. It does seem that their little pellet crap balls just keep coming out doesn't it? Do you have a good recipe?

I put our last rabbit in a crock pot and it wasn't as good as this recipe below; 

Quarter the rabbit and brown it in a hot iron dutch oven using oil until nearly done. Add carrots, onions, peppers and season with salt and pepper. Add some flour to make a roux and then add a full strength beer and chicken broth. Bring to a boil then simmer for a couple of hours, stirring regularly. 

Or, simply coat it in buttermilk then dip in flour seasoned with pepper and Lawry's Seasoned Salt and fry like chicken. Serve with mashed potatoes and corn. Easy peasy


----------



## Kauboy

What breed do you raise?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

That's very cool. I had rabbit years ago at a game feed but can't remember if I liked it. That fried chicken like recipe above does sound tasty though.

I'm not sure if it's true ...and I may have read this in a fictional book, but I read that rabbit is so lean in fat/calories that if it's all you ate for protein you would eventually starve to death. Not sure if it's true or not...


----------



## sideKahr

Mmmm, hasenpfeffer! My grandmothers recipe when I was a kid lives in my memory. Haven't tasted it in years. She used to buy the rabbit from a butcher that kept sawdust on the floor to soak up the blood. Your method looks better.


----------



## hardcore

thanks guys..ive raised rabbits on and off since I was a kid. I got the cleaning and butchering down to a science. 
my buck is half califorinan and half new Zealand white. my 3 does are new Zealand reds. 
I mostly brown my rabbit down real good and then add potatoes and veggies..and simmer. bar b q aint bad either. never ate a rabbit I didn't like..

and Jenkins...ive heard that before...rabbit is lean for sure. you might could stave to death, but your belly would be full..lol


----------



## Kauboy

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> That's very cool. I had rabbit years ago at a game feed but can't remember if I liked it. That fried chicken like recipe above does sound tasty though.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's true ...and I may have read this in a fictional book, but I read that rabbit is so lean in fat/calories that if it's all you ate for protein you would eventually starve to death. Not sure if it's true or not...


Some nutritional facts about rabbit meat: Vermont Rabbit Meat Nutritional Information from Vermont Quality Rabbits

If it was all you ate, it would take more of it to sustain you than other meats, but you wouldn't starve if your supply was endless.
Since rabbits tend to breed like rabbits, with just a few breeding pairs, it would be difficult to envision a situation where you'd run out.


----------



## jimb1972

hardcore said:


> thanks guys..ive raised rabbits on and off since I was a kid. I got the cleaning and butchering down to a science.
> my buck is half califorinan and half new Zealand white. my 3 does are new Zealand reds.
> I mostly brown my rabbit down real good and then add potatoes and veggies..and simmer. bar b q aint bad either. never ate a rabbit I didn't like..
> 
> and Jenkins...ive heard that before...rabbit is lean for sure. you might could stave to death, but your belly would be full..lol


Everything is better with BBQ sauce, I can even eat goose if it's cooked in the crock pot with that stuff. (I keep a lot of BBQ sauce on hand!)


----------



## bigwheel

Poor little guys..sniff sniff. We buy our meat at the grocery store so no cute little animals have to die.


----------



## Sasquatch

Way to ruin next easter!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

rabbit is one of my favs, nice harvest!


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..I heard somewhere that rabbit meat was not good for folks for some reason but now I forgot what it was. Does anybody know for sure? I found this link but it looks sorta complicated.

Rabbit Nutrition Information: How Healthy is Rabbit Meat?

1. If you where to eat nothing but rabbit you would die. This is due to the fact that rabbit lacks certain vitamins; this killed a lot of warreners! Don't worry though, rabbit is perfectly safe to eat as long as it's not all you eat.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

bigwheel said:


> Ok..I heard somewhere that rabbit meat was not good for folks for some reason but now I forgot what it was. Does anybody know for sure? I found this link but it looks sorta complicated.
> 
> Rabbit Nutrition Information: How Healthy is Rabbit Meat?


Probably read the same book as me...haha


----------



## tango

We raised New Zealand Whites for meat, 4 lbs at harvest.
Those and chickens are the most fun and rewarding meat animals, period.
Good for you.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..think the picture is emerging. Dont just eat solid rabbits. Thats easy to remember huh? Actually the guy messed up. Rabbits aint all white meat. Jack Rabbits are dark like roast beef and taste the same if run through the pressure cooker for thirty mins. I have done the science on that. lol


----------



## TacticalCanuck

rabbits are healthy meat unless rabbit is the only thing you eat

if rabbits is the only thing you eat - you will eventually start to get sick. unless you eat something else. like a dandelion or a potato or a few bugs. you just need to eat something else with it. i prefer a nice chianti and fava beans


----------



## bigwheel

There ya go. Thanks for the input on that. A big old bowl of corn bread and beans works in Texas. I think we drink it with MD 20/20. What is a fava bean? Is it kin to tofu by any chance? Thanks. What is a tri trip?


----------



## Mule13

I'm sure the chicken or beef farmers started that rumor about rabbits killing you.i mean if you eat nothing but cow im sure youd die of that also.and home raised rabbits arent that lean. at leats mine arent i usually end up cutting fat out of mine.but i feed mine pellets in the morning hay at night and weeds and greens from the garden in between.and op i just got a doe californian/new zealand. i have a Florida white buck and a new zealand buck. i usually just throw mine on the grill with some bbq sauce. i like the sweet baby rays sauce.


----------



## tinkerhell

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> That's very cool. I had rabbit years ago at a game feed but can't remember if I liked it. That fried chicken like recipe above does sound tasty though.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's true ...and I may have read this in a fictional book, but I read that rabbit is so lean in fat/calories that if it's all you ate for protein you would eventually starve to death. Not sure if it's true or not...


somewhat true , and somewhat not true. here's a link to rabbit starvation, I won't make you suffer through my version when this one is so well written: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_starvation


----------



## tinkerhell

Personally, I have so much fat on me, rabbit meat would be a very good idea. It is top quality lean meat.


----------



## bigwheel

This could sorta put a person in mind of what one LGTB frog said to her friend. "We do taste like chicken..dont we?" Yall are crazy peeples over here.


----------



## jimb1972

I have never tried domesticated rabbit, does it taste the same as wild?


----------



## Quip

Is that Bugs Bunny on the far left of the 2nd pic?

Be vewy vewy quite. I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## bigwheel

It tastes a lot like frog legs..but not quite as reptilian as rattle snake.


----------



## hardcore

jimb1972 said:


> I have never tried domesticated rabbit, does it taste the same as wild?


not at all. wild rabbit has a gamey taste.


----------



## tinkerhell

I'm 46 yrs old and I still haven't had a gamey tasting meat.not much for swamps in the area, and the wild animals are often feeding off the farmers back fields.


----------



## Disturbed12404

I've been doing a lot of research on raising chickens and they're on my list of things to raise once I get the house situated, time to research for rabbits too. Thanks guys


----------



## tinkerhell

Rabbits are very interesting for me. I believe they are about the only animal I could raise without getting in trouble with the clown towncil.

Plus, I'm very interested in the benefits to my garden soil. Not sure why, but I'm spending more money on top soil and manure than I'm getting back in food production.


----------



## Kauboy

tinkerhell said:


> I'm 46 yrs old and I still haven't had a gamey tasting meat.not much for swamps in the area, and the wild animals are often feeding off the farmers back fields.


The taste most often associated with a "gamey-ness" is mostly due to the silverskin of the meat.
Just about all animals have it, but it is more prominent in wild versions. Domesticated ones would be purposefully bred to diminish this over the generations.
If you properly skin your game, and remove this silverskin, you won't have much of a gamey taste.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Kauboy said:


> Some nutritional facts about rabbit meat: Vermont Rabbit Meat Nutritional Information from Vermont Quality Rabbits
> 
> If it was all you ate, it would take more of it to sustain you than other meats, but you wouldn't starve if your supply was endless.
> Since rabbits tend to breed like rabbits, with just a few breeding pairs, it would be difficult to envision a situation where you'd run out.


Green Mountain snowshoes are yummy. If you are lucky you get a marten or fisher for your efforts too

Never did rabbits howmegrown but lots of chickens, ducks, and geese. Rabbits were more FREE produce, from the woods and farm. Paid them back for my gardens, and I might need more pellets now, not the rabbit kind.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Kauboy said:


> The taste most often associated with a "gamey-ness" is mostly due to the silverskin of the meat.
> Just about all animals have it, but it is more prominent in wild versions. Domesticated ones would be purposefully bred to diminish this over the generations.
> If you properly skin your game, and remove this silverskin, you won't have much of a gamey taste.


Thank Kauboy.

I have been hunting since an infant, almost. And eating before then.

Knowing how to properly dress and care game or what has been raised is important. Never been sick on HOME RAISED, or shot IN THE WOODS

On another post,( coming up) the 
" silver skin " and sinew should not be wasted. "backstraps" are amoung the best.


----------



## paraquack

6 pounds of clean rabbit
View attachment 11773


----------



## OctopusPrime

That is pretty neat ^^. Did you choose those breeds for the taste of the meat or the production capacity?


----------



## OctopusPrime

paraquack said:


> 6 pounds of clean rabbit
> View attachment 11773


Im disturbed and intrigued


----------



## bigwheel

Hey now instead of wasting those .22 shells for a bunny..trying bonkng it the head with a ball peen hammer. Thats how my rabbit mentor said to do it. Never got to try it out because my rabbit refused to multiply expect one batch and the crazy rabbit ate those. Was enough to make be go out o bidness.


----------



## hardcore

yo bigwheel,

ive tried different methods, karate chopping behind the neck, hitting them in the head with a hammer...drowning them, choking them out with a rear naked choke hold...even tried scaring them to death.
the way I do it, is to hold them up side down by there hind legs, let them relax and then pop with a .22 behind the head. the bullet goes in the ground and if you hold the barrel tight against there head., hardly any noise. they bleed out right there in less then a minute. no squealing, I don't like that noise...brings me back to bad memories 

after that I put them in a bucket of water for a few minutes to let the hair get wet, so when cleaning no hair gets on the meat.


----------



## Kauboy

hardcore said:


> yo bigwheel,
> 
> ive tried different methods, karate chopping behind the neck, hitting them in the head with a hammer...drowning them, choking them out with a rear naked choke hold...even tried scaring them to death.
> the way I do it, is to hold them up side down by there hind legs, let them relax and then pop with a .22 behind the head. the bullet goes in the ground and if you hold the barrel tight against there head., hardly any noise. they bleed out right there in less then a minute. no squealing, I don't like that noise...brings me back to bad memories
> 
> after that I put them in a bucket of water for a few minutes to let the hair get wet, so when cleaning no hair gets on the meat.


When I had my pair, I read up on how to kill them. I found a good book that described holding them up by their back legs, grabbing around the back of the neck, and then popping the head by pushing down on the neck. It was supposed to be an instant kill.
I like your method a bit more. Feeling that neck snap would probably be something I'd want to forget, and never could.


----------



## bigwheel

This is sounding a lot like a horror movie. Yall kindly STFU. Thanks. Buy meat at the store.


----------



## Kauboy

bigwheel said:


> This is sounding a lot like a horror movie. Yall kindly STFU. Thanks. Buy meat at the store.


You need a mandatory [/SARCASM] tag on every post.


----------



## millards

I love rabbit meat. I would rather have wild rabbit harvested via hunting, but home raised is also good. Finger licking good, if seasoned right. more healthy than KFC however.


----------



## Mule13

Kauboy said:


> The taste most often associated with a "gamey-ness" is mostly due to the silverskin of the meat.
> Just about all animals have it, but it is more prominent in wild versions. Domesticated ones would be purposefully bred to diminish this over the generations.
> If you properly skin your game, and remove this silverskin, you won't have much of a gamey taste.


I always thought the gamey taste came from the adrenaline running thru the animal from being chased by dogs or being shot and running thru the woods with a bullet in them. thus filling the muscles with adrenaline . never really thought about the silver skin. i have ate alot of deer and sometimes its gamey and sometimes not. i always associated it with the adrenaline though


----------



## tinkerhell

Feed has an affect on flavor as well. 
The grain fed ducks and geese in Canada don't have a game flavor


----------



## tango

New Zealands?
Dress at about 4 lbs each.
Good eating.


----------



## Deebo

Mmmmm. I'm loving it


----------



## Slippy

Here is the last rabbit that we had in the freezer that we cooked a month or two ago. The freezer is empty of squirrel and rabbit but we are seeing plenty on the ground for later. Turkey are plentiful too.

If memory serves, I quartered this little rabbit, browned it in a frying pan and put it in the crock pot for 4 hours with veggies and a beer. I think that chicken fried rabbit is probably the best but I was trying to go "Gourmet"and try something new.

View attachment 12146


----------

